# £7,000 £7,200 car wash detail newspaper sun telegraph mail bbc



## MoonWalker (Nov 10, 2009)

*** PROLOGUE FROM TEAM DW: DUE TO THE INFLUX OF THREADS RELATING TO THIS STORY THAT APPEARED IN THE MEDIA YESTERDAY, TO AVOID US HAVING A NEW ONE POP UP ALMOST ON AN HOURLY BASIS, JUST UNTIL IT'S PASSED BY AND EVERYONE'S MOVED ONTO THE NEXT THING, WE'RE MAKING THIS - ONE OF THE MANY CLOSED OR DELETED THREADS - A 'STICKY' IN THE HOPE THAT PEOPLE WILL SEE IT AND NOT POST ANY MORE.
THANKS ***

_____________________________________​
Just seen this in todays Sun. Its good to see the detailing industry getting a bit of a mention in the mainstream. This bloke uses a computerised microscope to look for dirt:doublesho never seen any detailing world members do that. Just wanted to give a general heads up and to see if one of the members is a celebrity now .

Sorry if this has been posted and for the crappy iPhone pics.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

50th post TODAY about this



:thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 50th post TODAY about this
> 
> ...


Technically it's not was a different paper this time lol


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

*Detailer story in todays London Metro newspaper. Is he a member?*

Saw THIS story whilst on the train to London this morning.

Don't know if he's a member on here or not.

Thought you guys may be interested in the story.

Paul.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

He's in pretty much every paper this week. He or someone he knows must have some contacts to get in. Been discussed to death this.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Is popped up in quite a few threads, I spotted the same story in Auto Express and its also popped up in a few newspapers!


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Was gonna say this was posted in another post, link to the daily mail website 

Kiddo gets around it seems :lol:


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

*£7,200 For A Detail*

Anyone else seen this? http://www.metro.co.uk/news/835559-entrepreneur-charges-7-200-to-clean-your-car

Seems very expensive compared to what the pro's can do on here.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:

10000000th post about this today!



They have all been deleted though, as there is one big one somewhere..

:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Where's my delete thread button.

It's been discussed to death revived and discussed to death. I'm not flaming you for posting this but it'll descend into chaos. The guy does great work and once in a while does perfection, like other detailers on here and charges what he feels his time is worth. And the owner of said car finds it good value.


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Really, bloody search button didnt find it! 
Please delet!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL, I must admit I never thought they'd run a story like that for a few more years. I remember doing the last one and thinking 'surely someone wouldn't just up the figure a few grand and then someone would run it again'. And that's exactly what the telegraph have done


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> LOL, I must admit I never thought they'd run a story like that for a few more years. I remember doing the last one and thinking 'surely someone wouldn't just up the figure a few grand and then someone would run it again'. And that's exactly what the telegraph have done


The telegraph, the mail, the record, auto express and the rest!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Next person to post a thread about this faces a perma ban 

I'm joking of course, but seriously.....no more please!

The original thread from the other day_ could_ have remained open, but unfortunately some people have to ruin it for everyone else by not being able to conduct a sensible discussion on here about topics like this, so until such time as that _is_ the case, we're not having them as it portrays DW in a bad light.


----------



## Si..... (Jun 30, 2010)

*Most expensive car wash*

top line £7200 crikey:doublesho

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/835559-entrepreneur-charges-7-200-to-clean-your-car


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

hahaha how many more times will this get posted?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I like the buckets


----------



## Si..... (Jun 30, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> hahaha how many more times will this get posted?


sorry first i ever saw, should have really searched it out before posting i guess.


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

i like pie.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Can someone lend me a hand, I'm stuck in some form of groundhog day!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Si..... said:


> sorry first i ever saw, should have really searched it out before posting i guess.


To be fair the original was deleted and eveyr thread after that locked.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

i don't know what one is worse, this or that bill murray [email protected]


----------



## Si..... (Jun 30, 2010)

reposting aside this article says £12000 job!

http://newslite.tv/2010/07/20/12000-car-wash-is-britains-mos.html


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:

different papers etc etc different prices!

Not having a dig at you by the way OP...

I just spend too much time on here, and probably seen them all start!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I like the buckets


I thought that in the suns article. :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Next one of these that appears, I will now judge it as taking the mick and I *will* take action against the thread starter.....and I'm not joking this time!!


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

*UK man charges £7,000 for month-long 'supercar' wash*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/10700893

I think this is a feature on Newsbeat (Radio 1) at 5.45pm today.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

And prize for the 10th repost of the day goes to.... hehe this is actually beyond funny now


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

multi multi multi repost

I would see post 13 here mate:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=177807

:thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> And prize for the 10th repost of the day goes to.... hehe this is actually beyond funny now


lol - hope the guy's getting all the publicity he was hoping for???

Can't help but think he's now only going to be known as THE MOST EXPENSIVE - not really what I would want, but then i guess it depends what kind of people you want to attract.....


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

QUickly edit your post! hahaha


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

nickg123 said:


> lol - hope the guy's getting all the publicity he was hoping for???
> 
> Can't help but think he's now only going to be known as THE MOST EXPENSIVE - not really what I would want, but then i guess it depends what kind of people you want to attract.....


Well he isn't though is he? Paul Dalton is effectively tied with him in terms of expense, as for reputation, I would say Paul was further ahead, he has his own waxes...


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry 

Where is the main thread for this, then? Saw no mention of the Newsbeat feature in that link above.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

For some reason, they've all been pulled! My replies and everyone elses, which is a little extreme since others like yourselves will assume no ones spotted it.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

*£7k Details but not by Paul Dalton.*

This kids all over the papers and news today but im not familiar with him. Are any of you guys? It'll probs be on the news today and tonight.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/10700893 
Phil


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

noooo... not again


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

It's been all over DW last few days but the mods keep deleting the threads apparently so were getting repost after repost.

Thanks anyway tho


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

lol I might just copy and paste what iv said previously...


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

GIZTO29 said:


> This kids all over the papers and news today but im not familiar with him. Are any of you guys? It'll probs be on the news today and tonight.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/10700893
> Phil


Phil you might want to bin this thread before viper see's it as he was talking about taking action against the next thread like this due to the amount that have sprung up over the past few days.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

:lol:

As said before, good luck to the man :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you chaps!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

*£7.20 on a car wash*



Driving past the hand car wash today they had upped their prices to this amount:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

how many times is this going to be posted..


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

*How much!!!!!!*

Check this guy out http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...9590/Worlds-most-expensive-car-wash-7200.html

Sorry already posted but worth second look.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

FFS! seriously - this has been posted a million times today, the mod's aren't happy..
can people not see all the other threads in this section that have been locked?
worth a second look - we've all seen it alot more than twice :lol:


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

lol another one


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Not another one :doublesho



viper said:


> Next one of these that appears, I will now judge it as taking the mick and I will take action against the thread starter.....and I'm not joking this time!!


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

I drove past the same place today but I was scared to start a thread about it in case those crazy mods banned me.


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

Not amused any more..


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Im Just going to do this everytime this comes up

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=174790&highlight=7k+detail


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

lol, like......Don't mention "THAT" car wash ha ha!


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Thats nothing, I read on here somewhere about a car wash that charged..like nearly 1000 times that amount, I'll have to look up the article and post a link.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

£7.20 to completely  over your paintwork. Bargain


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

How much? :doublesho I will do it for £7.15

Subject to terms and conditions,
Price does not include use of water, bucket, sponge/wash mitt, shampoo, claybar, polish, wax, trim and tyre dressing, glass cleaner, wheel cleaner or any other products. Price dependant on vehicle size, value and condition. Offer only available to new customers, existing customers pay £7,200... plus VAT


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Aero said:


> How much? :doublesho I will do it for £7.15
> 
> Subject to terms and conditions,
> Price does not include use of water, bucket, sponge/wash mitt, shampoo, claybar, polish, wax, trim and tyre dressing, glass cleaner, wheel cleaner or any other products. Price dependant on vehicle size, value and condition. Offer only available to new customers, existing customers pay £7,200... plus VAT


Lol:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

*Possibly Getting in trouble for posting*

Regarding the thread i posted i looked down detailing chat and didnt see anything regarding the thread i posted thats now got the mods going nuts and if there was one thread, the one that was first posted then no one would be coming on posting by now surely? I wasnt taking the mick when i posted and have to say my initial thoughts were of surprise that i didnt see one there. I cant recall seeing loads of threads locked about it otherwise i wouldnt have posted obviously.
Phil


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Don't worry it really isn't the end of the world, and to be fair I don't recall you ever causing trouble in the past (could be wrong ), I hope the mods see it the same way I do as an honest mistake.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

How do you mean "mods going nuts?" 

I took it that you hadn't seen the other threads. Not everyone lives on DW. Dont worry about it.


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

If this chap Gurcharn Sahota not a DW supporter he's gonna be in big trouble! 

Michael


----------



## Antbunt (Jan 14, 2008)

Zzzzzzzz boring


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Antbunt said:


> Zzzzzzzz boring


Can suggest the other side of the bed in the morning


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Guys, I know we know what can happen with one of those car washes. But some people don't know/care. Please don't get elitist about it and give this place a bad reputation.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The mods were and will tidy up threads that are duplicates so no worries


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Allow me to just clarify the situation regarding all these threads that appeared yesterday:

Everyone knows that I'm a fair bloke when it comes to running this site, and it's never my agenda to be the 'bad guy' on here, but due to the poor nature of a good number of the posts on the very first thread about this subject, I took the decision to remove it based on A. it not portraying DW in a very good light, and B. the guy's not here to defend himself (not that he should have to).

Now with something like this appearing in the national press is naturally going to generate the odd repost, but the reason I was annoyed yesterday was that due to me stating quite clearly the situation more than once, a new thread was appearing on almost an hourly basis. Now of course I wouldn't _really_ have banned anyone for posting it, and anyone who thinks I would have is either new to the site, or has seriously misjudged me  That statement was made to attempt to hammer the point home that we didn't want to see any more threads about this subject, due to it being clear they would only descend to the level of the first one.

To summise; if the original thread had been conducted in a manner more fitting of how we all normally discuss things on DW, then it could have been left open and non of this would have happened.

I hope that clarifies the situation.

Thankyou.


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

*BBC - £7,000 Super car wash...*

Guys

Not sure if this has been posted already or indeed if its anyone on here.

This kind of publicity is almost makes "the trade" seem geekish and unaccessible...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/10700552

David


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

OMG again? Really? Lol


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Really!!!!!!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

will be deleted


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Watch out, Viper's on the prowl...


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

ok, ok...message understood...

I did search first befoe posting and it did not find it by BBC or by item name... :wall:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

i can feel the snake in the grass is on the way out to strike


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I must admit it is odd that not even one 'official' thread exists (heavily moderated and watched for obvious reasons) so people can see it has been covered. Maybe even a sticky so people know the history to the thread.

And surely there will be room for some sensible discussion of it, without it becoming some kind of taboo subject matter? Or maybe not... I'm sure Viper and the other mods have some very good reasons for keeping the lid on the can o' worms.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

the 1st thread yesterday was left open, even after Viper replied.... must have gotten a bit, well.... not good


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Ok now even *I* am getting annoyed now!! Don't be surprised if you return home to find your car gone, all detailing stuff confiscated and the locks changed.


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Hes not normally the kind of guy to do publicity though is he?. if anyhting he usually stays too far off the radar.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Clever Marketing, anyone could do that, best of luck to him.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Repost so I will close this now.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2281695&postcount=50


----------



## daver555 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Britain's most expensive car wash - Yahoo News*

http://uk.cars.yahoo.com/20072010/36/britain-s-most-expensive-car-wash-0.html

Is Elite Detailing on here? Up to £7200 per valet :doublesho. Then again with top end cars and customers like he says 7.2 would be pocket change :thumb:


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

DUDE !!!!

You`re gonna be in TROUBLE !!!!


Only kidding...theres a big sticky at the top about all the postings for tis guy....I`m sure the mods will pop it in there so dont worry if it disappears.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Link

There have been like 30 of these threads!


----------



## daver555 (Mar 5, 2009)

Oops my mistake!


----------

